# New Hatchlings!!



## Josh (Sep 26, 2007)

this is a teaser thread for now. i picked up two babies this morning from the Living Desert park in Palm Desert, CA. Thanks to Ann of the Low Desert CTTC for her help in getting me the paperwork and everything.
I will have photos very soon. They are both tiny and cute! I got one with symmetrical scutes and one with asymmetrical scutes hopefully they are not both males!


----------



## Jacqui (Sep 26, 2007)

Congratulations!!!!! Can't wait to see the babies.


----------



## Josh (Sep 26, 2007)




----------



## Iluvemturts (Sep 26, 2007)

Ohhh My goodness!!!!! They are soo Cute, Josh.


----------



## Josh (Sep 26, 2007)

im a proud new papa!!!


----------



## JustAnja (Sep 27, 2007)

Congrats, they are adorable.


----------



## SIXTY_TOO (Sep 27, 2007)

How Cute!!! !!Lucky!!


----------



## Josh (Sep 27, 2007)

they took a little while to get warmed up this morning but they are both cruising around their 3'x4' enclosure that i got from poster spikethebest
i will post more photos soon!


----------



## Hunter (Sep 28, 2007)

They are awesome. Good stuff


----------



## Crazy1 (Sep 28, 2007)

Lovely shelled babies and just HJK & :"enter (3) keys long. 
Congratulations to our new Proud Papa
Now for their names ?


----------



## louisellis (Sep 28, 2007)

josh said:


> this is a teaser thread for now. i picked up two babies this morning from the Living Desert park in Palm Desert, CA. Thanks to Ann of the Low Desert CTTC for her help in getting me the paperwork and everything.
> I will have photos very soon. They are both tiny and cute! I got one with symmetrical scutes and one with asymmetrical scutes hopefully they are not both males!




They are really cute!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rees2 (Sep 28, 2007)

Congrats on two lovely tortoise Josh.There some awsome looking torts.


----------



## Josh (Sep 28, 2007)

they are chomping down on prickly pear right now


----------



## Josh (Sep 28, 2007)

[img=640x480]http://i20.tinypic.com/23mo55v.jpg[/img]
with dandelion earlier


----------



## Josh (Sep 30, 2007)




----------



## Bansh88 (Sep 30, 2007)

I'm jealous


----------



## Jentortmom (Oct 3, 2007)

Very cute Josh!! Congrats on the new babies!! What are there names??


----------



## Josh (Oct 3, 2007)

i haven't thought of names yet. im waiting until something grabs me...yknow?


----------



## Amy (Oct 3, 2007)

I think you should name them Ducky and Pitri! They are cute  Congrats new daddy!


----------



## Jacqui (Oct 4, 2007)

Josh they are simply adorable! Such a proud caretaker with all those shots.


----------



## Amy (Oct 5, 2007)

josh said:


>



He's winking at me!


----------



## T-P (Oct 10, 2007)

Josh, i gotta put this to you...they are BEAUTIFUL all capticals.

Hands down im jelous!

Good luck with them, theyre beautiful.
Naming them is hard, but if it was me id name them:
This one Pudsey (cuz the bright yellow-ish scutes) or Sergi (pronounced S-air-gay or gie)





and this one Sandy because his or her colors are sand-like.


----------



## jason longboard (Nov 12, 2007)

ive had herps my entire life but those defy cute.lucky dog.


----------



## clark (Nov 13, 2007)

thats awesome josh i bet u are stoked right now.congrats and good luck to u


----------



## Crazy1 (Nov 13, 2007)

Josh, have you chosen names for them yet?


----------



## Josh (Nov 13, 2007)

i think we're going with Petrie and Ducky (from the Land Before Time) for now 
what do you guys think?


----------



## Cam (Nov 13, 2007)

They are spectacular little ones! Congratulations...I love their names...are they from the same parents? They are so different...truly fun!


----------



## Crazy1 (Nov 13, 2007)

Great Names and my two favorite characters.
And a big Welcome to Petrie and Ducky


----------



## Josh (Nov 14, 2007)

i'm not sure if they are from the same parents. the zoo i got them from had them all together in one large enclosure. i picked two that looked slightly different in age and in color...im hoping i got a mating pair  we'll see.


----------



## barbie69 (Nov 14, 2007)

Too CUTE!! My fingers are crossed for you that they are a little boy and a little girl!


----------



## spikethebest (Nov 14, 2007)

i love land before time!!! go littlefoot and sara! 

how are they eating? they still pretty active?


----------



## Jacqui (Nov 14, 2007)

Those are great names!


----------



## Josh (Nov 14, 2007)

they are pretty active. they definitely prefer sunlight to their reptisun bulb.


----------



## Cam (Nov 14, 2007)

have you ever used the 100 watt uva/uvb flood heat and light?


----------



## Amy (Nov 14, 2007)

Yay! The name stick- and everyone seems to like them, I guess we are all from a Land Before Time generation  
Ducky to Petrie:
"But you're a flier,
not a faller." hehe


----------



## Josh (Nov 14, 2007)

cam i've never tried the combo bulb...
their enclosure is 4ft by 3ft so i had to get a bulb that would cover such a large area...they say UVB is only effective up to 20 inches


----------



## Crazy1 (Nov 14, 2007)

josh said:


> cam i've never tried the combo bulb...
> their enclosure is 4ft by 3ft so i had to get a bulb that would cover such a large area...they say UVB is only effective up to 20 inches



Josh I have been researching the combo bulbs and this site really helped. Check it out.
http://www.russiantortoise.org/uvb.htm


----------



## Cam (Nov 14, 2007)

The first link is just a retailer that has a good description of the TRex updated bulb. 
The second link is a fantastic link that I am slowly wrapping my brain around. There are a couple that tested well that may be of help in large settings...however if you have year round access to the real thing you probably do not need to sweat it as much as those of us who have decided to call the midwest home...brrrr! 
I would love to find a combo we could use we have three different bulbs over Calvin's little 3'x2' home.

A side note, for anyone with a screen lid (ie. reptarium users etc) the screen filters up to 50% of the uva/uvb light.


http://www.reptileuv.com/megaray-sb-100-watt-self-ballasted-flood-uvb-lamp.php

http://www.uvguide.co.uk/mercuryvapourlamps.htm

the main site has a ton of menu items to sift through as well.
http://www.uvguide.co.uk/


----------



## Crazy1 (Nov 15, 2007)

Thanks Cam the links really help. Yeah this year I have 4 habitats to light so one bulb or so for each would sure be a savings.


----------

